# FoodSaver Supplies



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

After reading several threads over the past winter on using the FoodSaver I am now wondering just how many stores carry bags and/or rolls for this vacuum packaging machine.

I found the 11 inch rolls at Wal-Mart but did not find any 8 or 6 inch rolls there. Their web site does not list the off brand rolls so that is no help.

I found 11 and 8 inch rolls at Butcher and Packer Supply in the Eastern Market in downtown Detroit.

There is a web site for supplies (bags and rolls) at:
http://www.thesweetattack.com/page/page/2380629.htm

Any other stores in the metro Detroit area that carry bags or rolls that will work?


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i get mine at dunhams always have them and have never looked anywhere else


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

best deal i've found on the foodsaver brand heavier bags was from ebay.


----------



## sailfish (Dec 5, 2002)

Sams club has a box of (4) 11" AND (2) 8" rolls for $40.Cheaper than foodsaver website.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

The bags or rolls do not have to be the Foodsaver brand. Any brand name or off-brand that will work with a Foodsaver machine will do just fine.


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

Did not notice the bag sizes but Costco had a very large display today of both machines and supplies.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Locally, I've seen foodsaver bags in Target, Meijer, and Kohls. I get compatible bags from this person though:

http://myworld.ebay.com/elrodharris/

ebay feedback score = 4000, 100% positive for good reason

I just got a shipment of bags from him the other day for my foodsaver and they're exactly as described on his site, and a little cheaper than the foodsaver bags you'll find in the stores, even when you factor in shipping.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

alex-v said:


> The bags or rolls do not have to be the Foodsaver brand. Any brand name or off-brand that will work with a Foodsaver machine will do just fine.



Be careful.... A friend gave me some Rival brand bags and I did not get good results. I have no Idea why, but they did not retain their seal, the foodsaver bags that I used (for the same things on the same day) did perform as expected.

Off brand is ok, but I would stick with those made specifically for foodsaver.

I would hate to see someone spend the money and be stuck with them, and/or have the bags fail and damage the food item like they did for me.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I know about the potential risks in using some of the non FoodSaver brands.

My idea was to get a feeling for what was out there and hoping that people would recommend off-brands that worked for them. At the same time I am hoping that some would say which failed for them like your experiences with the Rival brand.

Right now I am experimenting with some rolls from Buther & Packer Supply and this stuff will be used within 3 months so even if the seal fails I should only suffer about the same amount of freezer burn as if I used some other method of packaging. Unless, of course, the seal fails within a few days.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

where did you all buy youres anyway? I been looking for one, but they seem pretty pricey


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Firecracker said:


> where did you all buy youres anyway? I been looking for one, but they seem pretty pricey


I guess that you are talking about the unit itself, right?

Yes, they do seem pricey but after awhile you will realize that the cost is well worth it. Using the unit for packaging foods alone will make it worthwhile.

Then there are several other vacuum uses that can make life a bit more pleasant.

Look at the units at Bass Pro Shops, Cabalas, Wal-Mart, Meijer, and probably a few other larger department stores and kitchen appliance stores.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

been looking, thats what confuses me lol

I started my own thread not wanting to steal this one


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine was an impulse buy at Kohl's a while back when they had one on sale 60% off, and I'm really glad I got it....


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

what kind tho?


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Foodsaver V2050 Starter Kit. The unit came with a few bowls that I've never used, and an 8" bag roll and I think an 11" roll....


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

does all them numbers stand for something? V 2050 ? I know on ebay they have a bunch for sale but all are different Numbers.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

They probably mean something to the foodsaver corporation  just the model numbers...

What you might want to do is to get to Kohl's or Target or some other retailer that has them all, find the one that you think will best meet your needs based on the specs on the box, and then make a mental note of the model number so you can price compare online...


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lol I am so good with mental notes 

thanx for the info ........


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

There is a model of FoodSaver on sale at Cabela's for the next week or so. After looking at the picture I think that it is the same as one I have but FoodSaver gave it a model number instead of a name.

If that is the case the only thing that might be a problem is that it is a 2 hand model. Under most packaging situations using the plastic bags that should not be a problem.

Just something to think about while looking at models. My biggest suggestion is to avoid the bottom end of the model line.


----------



## tibaj78786 (10 mo ago)

I've had a FoodSaver for a couple of years and it's great. I go to a place in St. Louis called George's Produce. They have bags, rolls and all kinds of stuff for the FoodSaver, and it's all much cheaper than the manufacturer's website. Check it out: Automatic Packing / Packaging Machine | Vertical Packaging Machine - Baopack


----------

